# Please help with Brown hair algae



## dtezz (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a 75 gallon planted tank. Substrate is a combination of Flourite and eco complete. Magnum 350 filter with chemi-pure, rena 3oo with a sponge filter. Coral life compact flourescent lights, 2, 2 litre DIY Co2 injectors. Ph 6.8, between 85-90 ppm GH. I fertilize with flourish excel twice weekly. I have had abrown algae bloom since about the first week of tank operation, I am 2 months into it and the continues. the bloom really takes off on the 5th or 6th day afyer a water change. I have 7 small discus,2-2.5 inches. I would like to get rid of the alage. I have heard try trace, excel, fertilize twice the amount etc. I would like to take a methodic controlled approach to solving this problem. I do have new growth on all the plants as well. Any help would be appreciated.
Newbie to planted tanks, Veteran aquarium keeper.Thanks

Dave


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dtezz,

First, welcome to APC I see you are a newer member. This is a great site with excellent information and friendly people to help you if you need it.

Although I have had aquariums for over 40 years when I started with planted tanks I read the "stickys" at the beginning of the "New to Planted Aquariums", "Fertilizing", "Lighting", or "Algae" to get an overview of basics, there is a wealth of information contained in those posts. 

Here are a few things come to mind:
Flourish Excel is not a fertilizer (it is a source of carbon)
What is your source of macro (N,K,P) nutrients?
What light wattage, spectrum, photoperiod?
Why are you using the chemi-pure?
I did 2 - 2 liter DIY CO2 for my 45 gallon and it was marginal at best, chances are you have low CO2 levels.

Do a little reading, learn the basics, ask questions as you go. We are here to help.


----------



## dtezz (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Seattle,
My source of macro's is sea chem Flourish, Potassium, Nitrogen and Phosphourous, following the recommended dosages. I am also using sea chem discus buffer, to maintain Ph. My light wattage is 265 watts, or I can run 130 watts, It is a 4 65w compact light fixture with all bulbs 6700k. 12 hours of light daily, on a timer. I am using chemi pure in the canister filter for the fish, I have had great success with chemi pure in the past. Is there another filter media you would reccommend? or should I not be using filter media at all? I was hoping to see some results with the DIy Co2 before i would have to invest yet more money on a Co2 system.As near as i can tell, that will set me back about $175-$200. Also the tank does look fantastic after a water change for approximately 4 days, by the 6th day the bloom is in full affect, It eally entagles itself in the plants.
I have read several articles from various sources, on planted aquariums and have observed that there is quite often conflicting procedures/ remedies to various problems. I will be asking a lot of questions, as I am getting frustrated, but do want to succeed. Thanks again for the info

Dtezz


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dtezz,

For a 75 gallon 4X65 watts seems fine as does 6700K but 12 hours seems excessive, especially if you CO2 is low. It seems strange that you tank does well for 5-6 days after a water change and then the algae flares up. 

It almost sounds like something is either "running out" or "overdosing" at that point. Do you alternate the recharging of the CO2 bottles or do you change them both at the same time? If you are changing both bottles at the same time try alternating.

From what I have read "CHEMI-PURE removes the ammonia and other nitrogenous waste products" which are nutrients plants need to grow. I don't use anything in my filters except sponges and bio-balls.

I don't see any mention of the micronutrients. If you are not currently dosing micros I would recommend regular Flourish (not Flourish Trace) and dose per the bottle.

Lastly it seems you have really soft water, just like we do here in Seattle. It is possible that your plants have used up all the available carbonate, magnesium, and calcium in your soft water by that point. What is your KH (carbonate hardness) and maybe I can make some suggestions.

BTW, Flourish Excel has an undocumented attribute, it also has algaecide properties. Try dosing daily and see what happens; keep us posted!


----------



## dtezz (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Seattle,
I've been busy the last couple of days, but here goes. I do alternate my DIY CO2 bottles. I did a water change on 3-23-10. I retested my water parameters last night. Ph up to 7.2, it seems the only way to consistently keep my ph below 7.0 is Discus Buffer. KH was 7 degrees or 125 ppm, GH was 143 ppm. testing kits used are API. I have started using regular flourish as well as Sea Chem macros. Today,3-26-10, the algae is starting on the plants again, it does appear more green than brown though,it is not as heavy as it has been, but is reappearing. I don't understand why I am having such swings with my water parameters. I do understand that "chemicals" are not the way to go with tank stabilization. I have re-read the beginner info on this forum, from everything I'm reading, pressurized Co2 is a necessity. If I have read everything correctly, it will stabilze Ph which will in turn stabilize KH. Any suggestions on a Co 2 system? 
Is there a reliable way to accurately test Co2 ppm in the tank, or is the conversion chart on the beginner info accuarte enough. I did a refertilization of flourish Macro's and Micro's today, as well as Discus buffer,we'll see what happens.............

Dtezz: frusty:


----------



## dtezz (Mar 8, 2010)

PS Seattle, I have cut the photoperiod to 10 hours. 

Dtezz


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dtezz,

Glad to hear that things are showing some improvement. What I found helpful was to work on just one parameter at a time (typically for a week). Since you showed some improvement in the algae problem with the reduction in light maybe that is a good place to start. Ten (10) hours may still be too much light. I have about 2 WPG (96 watts on a 45 gallon) and I only run my light about 6.5 hours per day. I run about 3 hours in the morning and 3.5 hours in the evening. The plants don't seem to mind the split photoperiod and that way I get to enjoy the aquarium when I am around.

My suggestion is to keep your other parameters light fertilizer , water conditioners, and water changes the same for this coming week but cut back your lighting another 2 hours. Re-evaluate next weekend. Let me know how things progress.

Here is a picture of my 45 gallon, split period, 6.5 hours that I took this evening.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You have a good feel and touch for planted aquaria layouts, Roy.
The few pictures Ive seen of your tanks are very pleasing to look at.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Newt,

Thanks for the complement; now if I could just figure out how to balance the white/brightness on the camera! LOL.


----------

